# TiVo TSN A93



## davidblackledge

Just noticed an A93 hit EWz on 12/31/14. It was apparently coming from Canada.

zoneinfo=America/Nipigon, 
com.tivo.examine.idType.stationId=tivo, 
platform=Gen08, 
has-recording-capability=true, 
active-ui-mode=flash, 
has-season-pass-capability=true, 
vod-session-capable=false, 
version=20.4.5c-01-6-A93, 
country=CA, 
has-recording-storage=false, 
brand=TiVo, 
language=enUS, 
com.tivo.examine.showing=true, 
com.tivo.examine.idType.contentId=tivo

A92 is the Mini, A94 is the Stream

Perhaps this is a Streaming Mini?


----------



## wmcbrine

Gen 2 Mini?


----------



## davidblackledge

Apparently Cogeco provides co-branded TiVos in Canada to their subscribers and Mini is part of the offering... maybe this is just an offshoot just for Cogeco.

All other country=CA entries I've gotten are all:
746, 846, 848 (and 848430)

I've been operating under the theory for a while that you can glean more model info from the 2nd set of 3 digits.


----------



## telemark

Could you show us an entry for an A92 for comparison?

They're suppose to just have T6 and Mini's, but maybe they had to be customized for some RF difference.


----------



## davidblackledge

telemark said:


> Could you show us an entry for an A92 for comparison?
> 
> They're suppose to just have T6 and Mini's, but maybe they had to be customized for some RF difference.


A92 (TiVo Mini):
com.tivo.examine.idType.stationId=tivo, 
platform=Gen08, 
has-recording-capability=true, 
active-ui-mode=flash, 
has-season-pass-capability=true, 
vod-session-capable=false, 
version=20.4.5c-01-6-A92, 
country=US, 
has-recording-storage=false, 
brand=TiVo, 
language=enUS, 
com.tivo.examine.showing=true, 
com.tivo.examine.idType.contentId=tivo

A90000 and A90300 (TiVo Preview):
com.tivo.examine.idType.stationId=tivo, 
platform=Gen07, 
has-recording-capability=true, 
active-ui-mode=flash, 
has-season-pass-capability=true, 
vod-session-capable=false, 
version=20.4.1-01-2-A90, 
country=US, 
has-recording-storage=false, 
brand=TiVo, 
language=enUS, 
com.tivo.examine.showing=true, 
com.tivo.examine.idType.contentId=tivo

And just for fun...
D18 (Pace):
com.tivo.examine.idType.stationId=tivo,
platform=Pac01, 
has-recording-capability=true, 
active-ui-mode=flash, 
has-season-pass-capability=true, 
vod-session-capable=false, 
version=20.4.4a-01-6-D18, 
country=US, 
has-recording-storage=true, 
brand=Pace, 
language=enUS, 
com.tivo.examine.showing=true, 
com.tivo.examine.idType.contentId=tivo


----------



## telemark

I'm voting with wmcbrine, that it's most likely the new Mini.

Another thing it could have been is the Pace Mini-
TiVo-Pace Mi3 Mini

But I'd expect that to be numbered something different than A93.


----------



## telemark

The New Mini thread has this info from the Tivo store:
RA9300 TiVo Mini 2 -TiVo Streaming Device Leo3

The problem is the confusing info from Tivo on what that is, but we should know for sure in a few days.


----------

